# [Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B  vs.  Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B  ***Bilder-Update***



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. September 2009)

*[Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B  vs.  Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*

*[Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B   vs.   Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*



*1. Einleitung*
*2. Hardware*
*3. Montage*
*4. Testmethode*
*5. Kühlleistung*
*6. Fazit*
*7. Impressionen*



*1. Einleitung*

„Ein PC kann niemals zu schnell, zu leise und zu kühl genug sein.“ Dieses Motto werden sicherlich die meisten Bastler und Hardwarefreaks kennen und auch ausleben. Auch ich gehöre zu dieser Gattung Mensch, denen es trotz  ausreichender Hardware immer wieder in den Fingern juckt, wenn wieder das nächste – noch bessere – Stück Hardware im Handel erscheint. Dennoch sollte jeder Kauf gut überlegt sein – das Angebot ist riesig, nahezu unüberschaubar und auf dem Markt existieren leider viel zu oft „Blender“, die leider nur durch hübsches Aussehen überzeugen können. Deshalb ist es wichtig auf gute Tests vertrauen zu können – und PCGH kann man, wie sich auch hier herausstellen wird, nur im höchsten Maße für ihr Engagement loben. Es gibt nur wenige so gute, nachvollziehbare und vergleichbare Tests wie bei PCGH. Durch die aktuellen Berichte und die hervorragende Ergebnisse inspiriert, habe ich mich entschlossen, den ProlimaTech Megahalems zu erwerben – vielen Dank an dieser Stelle gilt Caseking. Sicherlich war er nicht ganz billig und sicherlich fragt sich der ein oder andere: „Braucht man so etwas wirklich?“ Ob er sein Geld wert ist, wird folgender Usertest zeigen. Da es mir vor allem um den täglichen Dauerbetrieb geht (Stichwort Lautstärke), steht für mich die Praxistauglichkeit des Tests an vorderster Stelle. Doch dazu später mehr. Nun viel Spaß beim lesen meines Berichts.


*2. Hardware und Testaufbau*

*Das bestehende System*

C2Q Q9550 (E0) @ 8.5 x 333 MHz (0.960 Vcore Load)
C2Q Q9950 (E0) @ 8.5 x 400 MHz (1.072 Vcore Load)
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L
G.Skill 2 x 2 GB DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15 2T (2.1 Volt)
MSI 8800GTS (G92) @ 784/19005/1103 MHz @ Scythe Musashi
Enermax Liberty 400W
2 HDD’s
2 optische Laufwerke
Creative Audigy 2
Thermaltake Armor VA8000BWS black
4 Gehäuselüfter – 1 hineinsaugend, 3 hinaussaugend
Win XP SP2 32bit
Win 7 RC 64bit


*Eindrücke der Kühler*

Unterschiedlicher könnten die Testkandidaten kaum sein. Nur das Turm-Design mit nach oben gerichteten Heatpipes verbindet beide äußerlich. Auch das verwendete Material ist nur auf dem Papier gleich. Während beim Ninja die verschiedenen verwendeten Metalle gut unterscheidbar sind, ist beim Megahalems nur die silberglänzende Vernickelung zu erkennen. Während der Scythe mit riesig ausladenden Lamellen ausgestattet ist, sind es beim Prolimatech relativ viele kleine und im Gegensatz zum Scythe viel dickere. Die Abstände zwischen den Lamellen sind beim Ninja fast doppelt so groß (gemessene 4 mm), gegenüber 2,5 mm beim Megahalems. Der Scythe-Kühler kommt – ebenso wie der Megahalems mit sechs jeweils sechs Millimeter starken Heatpipes aus. Allerdings sind diese beim Ninja nicht so dicht angeordnet und jeweils drei zu den anderen um 90° versetzt angeordnet. So ragen quasi drei Wärmeleitröhren an jeder Seite des Kühlers nach oben – gekrönt von Abschlussschrauben. Beim Megahalems sind die sechs parallel aufgereihten Heatpipes ähnlich einem U angeordnet. Den Abschluss der vernickelten Röhren ziert nichts Besonderes – dies lässt die oberste Lamellenschicht mit ihrem Profilbild aber noch besser zur Geltung kommen. Auch beim Gewicht geht Prolimatech keine Kompromisse ein – fast 800 g ohne Lüfter sind schon nicht mehr als leicht zu betrachten. Gerade durch seine relativ kompakten Ausmaße fühlt sich der Megahalems deshalb unglaublich schwer an. Dagegen wirkt der voluminösere Ninja mit seinen 640 g im Grunde leicht. Die Verarbeitungsqualität beim Scythe Ninja ist eher durchwachsen: scharfen Kanten an den Lamellen, die sich auch noch bei der Lüftermontage verbiegen können sind nicht gerade überzeugend. Auch die Verwindungssteifigkeit ist eher gering. Dafür ist der Kühlerboden ohne Frage ein guter Beweis dafür, dass der japanische Hersteller sein Handwerk versteht: die Heatpipes werden abgeflacht in den Boden eingeführt und dort mit dem selbigen über vier Schrauben zusammengepresst – nur  verschweißen wäre besser. Der taiwanesische Konkurrent Prolimatech hingegen überzeugt auf ganzer Länge. Noch nie habe ich einen so hochwertigen Kühler in meinen Händen gehalten. Der obere Teil des Kühlers ist trotz des Spalts zwischen den Lamellen sehr steif und verbiegt sich selbst bei der Lüftermontage nicht. Hier sei noch auf die guten Lufterhalterungen hingewiesen – eine echte Erleichterung. Der Boden des Megahalems mit seinen sechs engstehenden Heatpipes ist nicht sehr dick und wirkt im Gegensatz zum Rest des Kühlers grazil. Dennoch ist auch hier alles äußerst präzise verarbeitet (kein Grat, Kratzer, etc.). Beim Befestigungsmaterial gehen beide Hersteller auch unterschiedliche Wege. Dem Prolimatech-Kühler liegt ein komplexes, aber dennoch recht simples Befestigungsmaterial bei. Die Backplate wird mit dem Mainboard verschraubt, darüber werden zwei Brücken gelegt und ebenfalls verschraubt. Dann wird der Kühler auf der CPU platziert und mit einer weiteren Brücke mit den anderen zwei Brücken verbunden. Der Anpressdruck ist enorm und der Kühler sitzt felsenfest. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der verwendeten Bauteile ist enorm hoch – selbst die kleinste Nietmutter ist perfekt konstruiert. Im Gegensatz dazu bietet der Scythe-Kühler von Haus aus nur Push-Pins als Befestigungsmöglichkeit – ein deutlicher Nachteil der aber dem Alter geschuldet sein kann, doch dazu weiter unten mehr. 
All diese Fakten lassen eigentlich schon auf die Anwendungsgebiete der Kühler schließen. Der Prolimatech giert förmlich nach Luftdurchsatz zwischen seinen engen Lamellen und benötigt einen starken Lüfter um die Wärme optimal weiterleiten zu können. Der Scythe hingegen ist wahrscheinlich auch im (semi-)passiven Einsatz zu gebrauchen und benötigt nicht unbedingt einen hohen Luftdurchsatz. Der japanische Hersteller vermerkt dazu auf der Packung: „This product is designed to optimize the performance under the fanless usage. (Performance increase can be observed by installing a supplemental fan).“ Prolimatech hingegen schreibt dazu auf der Packung: “Recommended Fan: 1200rpm 120mm Fan.”. Außerdem wird auf der Prolimatech-Homepage folgendes angegeben: “Suggest Fan Speed: 800~1200 rpm.”


*Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*

Mein erster Kühler für meine LGA775-Plattform. Als ich ihn im Januar 2008 gekauft habe, gehörte er nicht mehr zu den aktuellsten Kühlern am Markt (Release Herbst 2006), aber wohl zu den mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Ziel war es, den damals brandneuen C2D E8400 (C0) kühl zu stellen, passable Übertaktung zu ermöglichen und vor allem anderen leise zu sein. Im Gegensatz zur Hersteller-Vorgabe habe ich keine Pushpins verwendet, um den Ninja an seinem Platz zu fixieren. Ich habe das etwa 9 Euro teure Backplate-Kit von Scythe angebracht, um den Anpressdruck zu steigern. Dies resultiert in etwa 3 bis 4 °C besseren Temperaturen und deutlich mehr Stabilität bei dem knapp 800 g schweren Kühler. Was sagen die Hersteller-Spezifikationen?

Modellname: Ninja PLUS Rev. B SCNJ-1100P
Kompatibilität: Intel 478, 775 AMD 754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+
Maße HBT: 150 x 110 x 110 mm
Material / Technik: Boden aus Kupfer-Nickel-Legierung, 6 Kupferheatpipes (6 mm), 23 Aluminium-Lamellen
Gewicht: 640 g ohne / 755 g mit Lüfter (+40 g Steckverbindung/Stromversorgung)
Lüfter: Scythe Slipstream 1200 SY1225SL12M
Lüftermaße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
Geräuschpegel: ~ 25 dB(A)
Lüfterdrehzahl: 1200 rpm +/-10% (tatsächlich laut BIOS: 1120-1140 rpm)
Luftdurchfluss: ~ 80 m³/h
Zubehör: Befestigungsmaterialien, WLP, 2 Lüfterklemmen (für 1 Lüfter), Einbauanleitung


*ProlimaTech Megahalems*

Der Herausforderer. Durch die geplante Anschaffung eines C2Q Q9550 (E0), blieb die Frage offen, ob der Scythe Ninja die Kühlaufgabe noch ausreichend bewältigen könne. Vor allem durch die geplante Übertaktung und den notwendigen Silent-Betrieb reifte der Plan einer Neuanschaffung. Die erste Wahl war schnell gefunden: das Flagschiff von Prolimatech sollte es werden. Nach seinem Release im Winter 2008/2009 gab es kaum einen Test bzw. Review, in dem er nicht durch seine Leistung überzeugen konnte. Allerdings zog sich die die Kaufentscheidung noch ein wenig hin, denn der Kühler kostet im Verhältnis zur CPU rund 1/3 – eine stattliche Summe! Ein weiterer Grund, warum sich das Warten gelohnt hat: mein Megahalems ist in der neuen Revision gefertigt. Sie ermöglicht mit einem mitgelieferten Kit auch die Montage auf einem LGA1156-System. Da ich mir so für die Zukunft alle Möglichkeiten offen lasse, bin ich bestens mit ihm als Kühler gerüstet. Nun zu den Hersteller-Spezifikationen:

Modellname: Meghalems Revision B
Kompatibilität: Intel 775, 1156, 1366
Maße HBT: 158 x 130 x 74 mm
Material / Technik: Boden und 6 Heatpipes (6 mm) aus vernickeltem Kupfer, 90 vernickelte Aluminium-Lamellen
Gewicht: 790 g ohne Lüfter
Zubehör: Befestigungsmaterialien, WLP, 4 Lüfterklemmen (für 2 Lüfter), Einbauanleitung


*3. Montage*

*Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*

“Geh endlich rein, du elendes Push-Pin!” Dies beschreibt sehr treffend die Befestigung des Ninjas auf dem Mainboard. Die fummeligste Arbeit bei der Kühlermontage ist und bleibt die Arretierung. Aber nichts ist schlimmer als vier kleine Push-Pins in das dafür vorgesehene Loch zu befördern, wenn nach oben kaum 2 cm Platz sind, denn dort beginnen schon die sehr ausladenden Kühllamellen. Rechts sind gleich die (schon fertig bestückten) Speicherslots, unterhalb der ausladende NB-Kühlkörper. Die ansonsten tadellose Installationsbeschreibung gibt auch keine Hilfe. Zum verzweifeln. Die Montage beim Scythe ist eine echte Qual. Noch viel schlimmer ist es aber, das Mainboard wieder vom Kühler zu befreien. Ich habe nicht nur einmal dabei auf die Intel-Entwickler geflucht, die dieses vollkommen nutzunfreundliche Befestigungssystem entwickelt haben. Glücklicherweise gibt es das angesprochene Backplate-Kit von Scythe, um eben dieses Problem zu lösen. Zugegeben ist auch hier die Montage nicht gerade leicht, doch mit etwas Übung geht es schnell von der Hand. Beim ersten Wechsel habe ich fast eine Stunde gerätselt. Beim zweiten Anlauf habe ich keine fünf Minuten gebraucht. Die Belohnung sind wie erwähnt der sichere Halt und die durch den hohen Anpressdruck deutlich verbesserten Temperaturen – also eine durchaus gelungene Alternative. Nachteilig bei letztgenannten sind der recht hohe Preis und die Tatsache, dass das Kit nicht standardmäßig beiliegt.


*ProlimaTech Megahalems*

Wie bereits oben beschrieben ist der Befestigungsmechanismus sehr komplex. In die Backplate werden vier Nietmuttern gesteckt und von oben mit je einem Schraubenbolzen an das Mainboard fixiert. Auf je zwei Schraubenbolzen wird je eine Aluminiumprofilbrücke gelegt. Diese wird mit Schraubenmuttern fest verschraubt. Jetzt wird die Wärmeleitpaste verteilt und der Kühler auf der CPU platziert. Auf der Bodenoberseite des Megahalems sind zwei runde Bohrungen von etwa 2 mm Tiefe. Eine weitere Aluminiumprofilbrücke mit zwei entsprechenden Gegenstücken zu den Bohrungen wird nun auf dem Kühlerboden gelegt, sodass die Brücke in die Löcher einrastet. Dann wird die Brücke mit zwei Federschrauben mit den anderen zwei Brücken verbunden. Der Einbau hat etwa 10 Minuten gedauert – ein zweiter Umbau würde bedeutend schneller von der Hand gehen. Um die Montage des Prolimatechs mit einem Wort zu beschreiben: perfekt! Sie bietet höchste Sicherheit, besten Anpressdruck und ist im Vergleich zu anderen Befestigungsvarianten relativ einfach. Dazu kommt noch die sehr gute Qualität des Materials. Auch eine Demontage wird kein Problem darstellen – sehr praktisch bei häufigerem Wechsel. Allein diese Tatsachen sind den hohen Preis des Megahalems wert.


 *4. Testmethode*

Da dieser Test vor allem auf die Praxistauglichkeit der Kühler abzielen soll, wird natürlich alles im geschlossenen Gehäuse getestet. Als Lüfter verwende ich für beide Kühler den Scythe Slipstream 1200 SY1225SL12M, der standardmäßig dem Ninja beiliegt. Er wird vertikal mit Blasrichtung durch den Kühler nach hinten betrieben. Für meine Zwecke ist er mehr als ausreichend, denn er verbindet hohe Drehzahl (hohen Luftdurchsatz) mit sehr niedrigem Geräuschpegel.
Getestet wird der Betrieb der CPU bei Standardtakt und bei 20%iger Übertaktung – jeweils bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl. Außerdem wird der Extremfall getestet: der semipassive Betrieb bei Übertaktung (Lüfter demontiert). Hierbei versorgen nur die vier Gehäuselüfter die Kühler mit Frischluft. Versuche mit 50%iger oder 75%iger Drehzahl finde ich persönlich nicht praxisrelevant, da mein Lüfter selbst mit voller Drehzahl unhörbar ist. Bei beiden Kühlern kommt natürlich die gleiche Wärmeleitpaste (die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Prolimatech PK-1) zum Einsatz. Für den Test sind Speedstep / EIST / C1E und sonstige Sparfunktionen deaktiviert.
Die Tests erfolgen unter Windows XP 32bit, dort ist die Kompatibilität meiner gewählten Testprogramme am größten. Die Messungen zu den Temperaturen, Spannungen, Frequenzen etc. werden mit den folgenden Programmen in ihrer jeweils aktuellsten Version vorgenommen: CPU-Z, RealTemp, Core Temp, Everest Ultimate Edition. 
Alle Temperaturangaben verstehen sich als Delta-Werte – also gemessener Wert minus Zimmertemperatur. Die Zimmertemperatur wird mit einem elektronischen Thermometer und einem analogen Thermometer  (ja so was gibt’s auch noch) auf dem Schreibtisch ermittelt.
Die maximale Fehlerspanne liegt bei +/- 1 °C. Bei den Messungen unterscheide ich zwischen „Idle“ und „Load“. Mit Idle ist der Windowsleerlauf gemeint, d.h. der ruhende Desktopbetrieb. Hier messe ich nach je 10 Minuten und notiere den niedrigsten erreichten Wert für jeden Kern. Load steht bei mir für den CPU-Stresstest Prime95. Hier habe ich den Test „Small FFT’s“ ausgewählt, der die CPU stark fordert. Hier werden ebenfalls nach etwa 10 Minuten die höchsten erreichten Werte notiert. Ich errechne für die Kerntemperatur immer das arithmetische Mittel aus den vier Einzelwerten. Alle Messungen werden je drei Mal wiederholt, mit einer Abkühlungszeit von je einer halben Stunde. Auch hier wird dann das arithmetische Mittel gebildet.


*5. Kühlleistungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. Fazit*

Im Idle und mit Lüfter liegen beide Kühler sehr dicht zusammen – gerade einmal 1 oder 2 °C trennt beide. Dennoch liegt hier der Megahalems leicht vorne. Ohne Lüfter legt der Megahalems sogar noch etwas zu und kann sich vom Ninja um 4 °C absetzen. Unter Last wird der Vorsprung des Megahalems noch größer – und zwar mit steigender Abwärme. Bei 20%iger Übertaktung liegt er um beachtliche 7 °C in Führung. Sobald aber der Lüfter still steht, kann der Ninja seine eigentliche Stärke ausspielen: seine (semi-)passiven Eigenschaften – hier liegt der Megahalems nur noch um 2 °C vorne. Vermutlich wird bei noch höherer Abwärme der Ninja in Führung gehen – dies wollte ich aber meiner Hardware nicht antun. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass der Megahalems im geschlossenen System von Luftdurchsatz profitiert und so große Mengen Abwärme effektiv am besten abführen kann. Der Ninja hingegen profitiert nicht als zu stark von hohem Durchsatz kann aber mit einer guten Wärmeabführung ohne Lüfter punkten. Grund hierfür sind vermutlich die größeren Abstände zwischen den Lamellen.
Auf die wichtigste Frage, ob sich der Kauf des Megahalems gelohnt hat, kann ich nur eindeutig mit JA antworten. Nicht nur aufgrund seines unglaublich schönen Designs, sondern auch wegen seiner überzeugenden Leistung ist er jeden Euro wert. Dazu kommen noch das perfekte Montagesystem und die gute Wärmeleitpaste. Nachteilig ist nur die Kompatibilität, die sich im Auslieferungszustand auf drei Intel-Sockel beschränkt.
Der Scythe Ninja kann durch seine solide Grundleistung punkten, auch wenn er bei weitem nicht an die Leistung des Megahalems heranreichen kann. Er fühlt sich eher in Passiv-Systemen oder HTPC’s zuhause. Hier könnte allerdings die Größe ein Problem werden.
Man sollte auch bedenken dass der Ninja inklusive Backplate-Kit fast soviel kostet, wie der Megahalems. Deshalb ist aus meiner Sicht auch die Preis/Leistung des Prolimatech-Kühlers klar besser. In meinem Fall hat sich der Kauf deshalb durchaus gelohnt. Erstens wegen der Gewissheit, dass die CPU ausgezeichnet gekühlt wird. Zweitens wegen des ruhigen Gewissens, das so schnell kein anderer Kühler meinen Finger zucken lässt und ich mich bald wieder nach einem neuen umsehen muss. Und drittens wegen des nicht zu unterschätzenden Style-Faktors im Gehäuse. Jetzt muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es das Geld wert ist, sich so ein Monstrum in seinen Rechner einen Platz zu geben.


*7. Impressionen


*


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B  vs.  Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B   ***Bilder-Update****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zwei Kühlerverpackungen im Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verpackung des Megahalems ist sehr schlicht. Zu beachten ist, das der Aufkleber "Rev. B" nachträglich hinzugefügt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Verpackungsinhalt des Megahalems - selbst die kleinsten Teile sind einzeln abgepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Spalt zwischen den Lamellen wird beim Transport durch ein Stück Schaumstoff geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind gut die dicken Lamellen und deren Verankerung zu den Heatpipes zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die stark spiegelnde Oberfläche der Lamellen ist optisch sehr faszinierend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist sehr gut die seitliche Profilgebung der Lamellen zu erkennen - sie dient als Halterung für die Kühlerklemmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verpackung des Scythe ist typisch japanisch übertrieben bunt gestaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu erkennen: die 12 Schrauben zur Abdeckung der Heatpipe-Enden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischen den Lamellen sind diese an die Heatpipes angelötet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B  vs.  Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu beachten ist der Schichtaufbau des Kühlerbodens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die scharfkantigen Lamellen können sich leicht verbiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das optionale Backplate-Kit von Scythe. Es ist auch kompatibel zu den meisten anderen Scythe-Kühlern für den Sockel 775.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleine Packung des Backplate-Kit's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles bereit für den Zusammelbau - im Vordergund sind die seitlichen Aluminiumbrücken zu sehen. Dahinter liegt die Querbrücke, die den Kühler fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Backplate ist bereits verschraubt. Jetzt werden die Brücken montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wärmeleitpaste lässt sich schnell und unkompliziert verteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler sitzt nun am richtigen Paltz und muss nun mit den Federschrauben festgesogen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Anpressdruck durch die Federschrauben ist enorm hoch. Der Abstand zum NB-Kühler ist sehr gering.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannungsversorgung der CPU wird leider nicht durch den Luftstrom des CPU-Kühlers erfasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] ProlimaTech Megahalems Rev. B  vs.  Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Scythe SlipStream 1200 SY1225SL12M.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu erkennen die Halterung für den Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig eingebaut. Unterhalb des Kühlers ist die Backplate des Grafikkartenkühlers Scythe Musashi zu erkennen.


*** UPDATE ***

Die Gehäuselüfter und der CPU-Lüfter (auf dem Megahalems) wurden gegen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 (Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online) ersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

